# where is Lavor Postell?



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

That kid had mad game. Is he still buried on the bench, or was he released??


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> That kid had mad game. Is he still buried on the bench, or was he released??


i think he became a FA, and no he did not have mad game. He takes like 3 shots minute. If he ever got a starting job he'd lead the NBA in field goal attempts and misses. He wasnt even the best player on his own college team, artest and erick barkley were better.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

He only took all those shots to try and prove himself to the knicks he could score. He was just stuck behind all the guards. Its gonna be tough for him to make a team now though.

When Houston missed a few games Postell said he would be a future star or something, then came the next night and dropped 20. Then it was back to the bench when Houston came back.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

That's because Lavar Postell is not nearly as talented as houston or spree. He also didn't appear to have good shot selection but maybe that was because he was trying to prove himself.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Postell got crazy game. Rumors were that when he was a knick he would imbarass Houston and Spree in practices but he couldnt get pt over them because of their contracts. 100 million dollars means that you play most of the game. When ever Postell did get a chance to play he was so intent on proving him self he would take bad shots and rush situations, you could tell he wasnt play up to his potential because of it. If you look at it he had good reason to try and play so hard, as a knick he got no pt so other teams couldnt look at him and see if they were willing to take a chance on him so essentially he was playing to stay in the league, if thats not pressure i dont know what is. Last i heard he was playing for the mavs summer camp, i hope some team picks him up cause i think he could make the knicks look stupid just like Doug Christie did.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

He had an awesome game when he made those "I could be an all-star if i got PT" comment. I think he could be a real decent player, and he would adjust his game from that throwing up all those shots style, because he would know he has time to let the game come to him because he will get minutes., you dont have time to do that when you only play garbage time minutes. Last I heard he was on the Mavericks summer leauge team.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> He had an awesome game when he made those "I could be an all-star if i got PT" comment. I think he could be a real decent player, and he would adjust his game from that throwing up all those shots style, because he would know he has time to let the game come to him because he will get minutes., you dont have time to do that when you only play garbage time minutes. Last I heard he was on the Mavericks summer leauge team.


yea he had that one good game, then came back to earth. ITs not just the # of shots he take, but teh stupidity of his selection. HE'd be better off making some passes.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi sorry for opening this thread of so long ago...
But now i'm asking myself where Lavor winded up. He got dismissed by Telindus Oostende (Belgium) and then moved on to Red Star belgrade where he left as well... I've been looking everywhere to find out what happened to him next ...but no luck at all. I hope that maybe one of you guys know... Alot of his old teammates here in Belgium have been asking as well how he's doing. THANKS


----------

